# Druckerinformationen wo gespeichert?



## magic_halli (6. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich füge unter Drucker und Faxgeräte einen (Netzwerk)Drucker hinzu. Dabei werden doch sicher irgendwelche Informationen usw. zu diesem Drucker Userprofil gespeichert, damit der Drucker bei einer Neuanmeldung wieder da ist?!
Wo werden Daten zu einem Drucker, den ich in meine Druckumgebung hinzufüge, gespeichert?


Danke und Gruß.


----------



## Sinac (6. Juni 2007)

Drucker und Druckerport Informationen stehen in der Registry unter
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## magic_halli (7. Juni 2007)

Wenn ich nun aber mit LDAP Usern in einer SambaDomäne arbeite und mit User A an PC A einen Drucker hinzufüge... dann mit User A an PC B mich anmelde (an dem ich noch nie war), habe ich auch dort den Drucker zur Verfügung. Die Nutzerprofile werden bei LDAP-Usern auf dem LDAP-Server gespeichert. 
Die Registry wird doch aber nicht mit gespeichert - die is doch immer lokal zu sehen?!
Wie kann es dann sein, dass ich trotzdem an einem neuen PC, an dem ich mich vorher noch nie angemeldet hatte, den Drucker auch sehe? 
Die Druckinfos müssen doch dann irgendwie aus den Nutzerprofildaten kommen, oder?

Gruß.


----------



## gorim (7. Juni 2007)

Es gibt noch einen benutzerspezifischen Eintrag unter HKEY-Current_User. Gleiche Pfad wie oben. Dort sind auch Druckerinformationen gespeichert. Und dieser Teil der Registry wird im Profil auf dem Server mit abgelegt. Ist die ntuser.dat. Deswegen erscheinen diese Drucker auch an "frischen" Rechnern.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Sinac (7. Juni 2007)

Genau.
Wichtig dabei ist aber natürlich dass der entsprechende Treiber auf dem PC installiert sein muss, sonst wirds logischerweise nichts.


----------

